# What is this ?



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello can someone tell me what this is its on the driver side of the transmission if you remove the plastic shield.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Automatic Transmission ?


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

brian v said:


> Automatic Transmission ?


I know that what is the plug for ?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

This is the Transmission Input Speed Sensor Assembly


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 42042
would not a manual transmission have a speed sensor also ? 

sorry man was unsure which trans to look up . 

are you considering dumping your ATF ?

thanks 2013LT .


Did we pass yer test , good you owe us a snickers .


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Nope.. none of this sensor business on a manual... All it does is ensure the transmission is in the right position. It also detects low transmission fluid  You'll never know if your manual is low on fluid except for the feel of the transmission.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys looking to change my trans fluid looking for overfill plug.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Now.. Why didn't you just ask



Raise and support the vehicle. Refer to Lifting and Jacking the Vehicle . 
Remove the fluid level drain plug (1). 
Drain transmission fluid into a suitable container. 
Install the fluid level hole plug (1) and tighten to *12 N·m(106 lb in)*.



Lower the vehicle.

Remove the battery tray. Refer to Battery Tray Replacement . 
Remove the fluid fill cap (1). 
Fill the transmission to the proper level with the correct fluid. Refer to Transmission Fluid Check and Fluid Capacity Specifications . 
Install the fluid fill cap (1). 
Install the battery tray. Refer to Battery Tray Replacement . 


There is no "Full" plug on the automatic transmission. It's like a regular oil change you have to check how full you are with the dipstick.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There is no dipstick on a 1.4L 6AT. There is an overflow plug, and I've read it is on the driver side of the transmission, right behind where the axle comes out of the transmission. 

Drain while cold, as it keeps all the fluid at the bottom of the pan, but check full somewhere around 190F on the transmission temperature, where oil just comes out of this overflow hole.

There's some write ups for the manual transmission, I'm not sure that there is one for the 6AT. How you do this without a lift to keep the car level is the part I'm interested in.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Whoe I'm sorry your right.. now why wouldn't there be a dipstick.. I think what your looking for is this:



Mine is a manual so I'm just guessing at a lot of stuff here.. But the car does have to be running when you check the fluid level.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyway, hopefully I don't get in trouble for copying this.

*Note: *Ensure the transmission has enough fluid in it to safely start the vehicle without damaging the transmission. With the vehicle off and the transmission fluid temperature at approximately 20-25°C (68-77°F) there must be at least enough fluid to drain out of the fluid level hole. This will ensure that there is enough fluid in the sump to fill the components once the vehicle is started. 
[h=4]Non Dipstick Level Checking Procedure[/h]

Start the engine.
Depress the brake pedal and move the shift lever through each gear range, pausing for about 3 seconds in each range. Then move the shift lever back to PARK (P).
Allow the engine to idle 500-800 rpm for at least 3 minutes to allow any fluid foaming to dissipate and the fluid level to stabilize. Release the brake pedal.*Note: *If the TFT reading is not at the required temperature, allow the vehicle to cool, or operate the vehicle until the appropriate TFT is reached. If the fluid temperature is below the specified range, perform the following procedure to raise the fluid temperature to the specification. 
 Drive the vehicle in second gear until the fluid temperature is at the specified temperature. 
Keep the engine running and observe the transmission fluid temperature (TFT) using the Driver Information Center or a scan tool.*Caution: *The transmission fluid level must be checked when the transmission fluid temperature (TFT) is at 85-95°C (185-203°F). If the TFT is not at this temperature, operate the vehicle or allow the fluid to cool as required. Setting the fluid level with a TFT outside this temperature will result in either an under or over-filled transmission. TFT 95°C under-filled, TFT 85°C over-filled. An under-filled transmission will cause premature component wear or damage. An over-filled transmission will cause fluid to discharge out the vent tube, fluid foaming, or pump cavitation. 

Raise the vehicle on a hoist. The vehicle must be level, with the engine running and the shift lever in the PARK range.









While the vehicle is idling, remove the oil level set plug. Allow any fluid to drain.[h=4]Oil Level Plug (1)[/h]
• If the fluid is flowing as a steady stream, wait until the fluid begins to drip.


• If no fluid comes out, add fluid until fluid drips out.

Inspect the fluid color. The fluid should be red or dark brown.
• If the fluid color is very dark or black and has a burnt odor, inspect the fluid for excessive metal particles or other debris. A small amount of "friction" material is a "normal" condition. If large pieces and/or metal particles are noted in the fluid, flush the oil cooler and cooler lines and overhaul the transmission. If there are no signs of transmission internal damage noted, replace the fluid, repair the oil cooler, and flush the cooler lines.


• Fluid that is cloudy or milky or appears to be contaminated with water indicates engine coolant or water contamination. Refer to Engine Coolant/Water in Transmission .

Inspect for external leaks. Refer to Fluid Leak Diagnosis .
If the fluid was changed, reset the transmission oil life monitor if applicable.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

2013LT said:


> Now.. Why didn't you just ask
> 
> 
> Raise and support the vehicle. Refer to Lifting and Jacking the Vehicle .
> ...


cause I came across this and had no idea what it was and knew someone on here knew what it is and what it's for.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Ahh awesome.. alright


----------

